# Cela vaut-il le coup ?



## Dredriban (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,  

Je ne pensais jamais dire cela un jour, mais j'ai presque rempli mes 64 Go de mon iTouch 4G ...  

Je remarque que j'ai une grosse discographie et qu'elle ne cesse de  croître de jour en jour ... J'ai actuellement environ 50 Go de musiques  pour 6800 morceaux. Le reste étant mes 3 Go d'application ... Ce qui me  fait qu'il ne me reste plus que 6 Go dans mon appareil.  

Je me posais donc la question suivante : Est-il nécessaire que je  me procure un iPod Classic pour ses 160 Go de place disponible ?  (En plus de mon iTouch).

C'est vraiment un choix cornélien car ce dernier coûte tout de même  260 euros ... Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire, ni si ça se faisait  comment jongler avec les deux ... Je me demandais donc si cet iPod  était un bon investissement ou au contraire il était préférable que  j'économise mon argent en trouvant une solution moins coûteuse comme  trier mes musiques ou autre ... ? Qu'en penses-vous ? De plus, est-il  plus agréable de regarder un film sur un iTouch/iPhone ou sur un iPod  Classic ?  

Merci à vous de m'aider. Bonne journée.

PS : J'ai pu voir sur certains forums que quelques personnes disaient que l'iPod Classic bugait, c'est vrai ? Ne va-t-il pas être useless avec le temps ? Marche-t-il toujours avec iTunes ? Questions techniques, quoi.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Juillet 2011)

En cochant la case convertir les pistes audio en 128 kbs, (page d'accueil de l'iDevice) tu peux gagner la moitié de l'espace.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Juillet 2011)

Où est-ce que l'on fait ça ? De plus, j'avais entendu dire que 128kbs n'était pas une très bonne qualité sonore, non, qu'il fallait mieux du 320 ou ça n'a aucune influence ?


----------



## Bouh29 (2 Août 2011)

Salut! Moi c'était le contraire, j'avais un classic 120go et je me suis rendue compte que j'avais beaucoup trop d'espace.
Enfin bref, pourquoi tu veux garder ton Touch si tu souhaites aussi prendre un Classic? Le mien marchait très bien en tout cas et ne s'est figé que 2 fois en un peu plus d'un an. Après pour les films je trouve pas ça trop agréable car l'écran n'est pas aussi grand que sur ton Touch. Mais tu n'as pas un iPhone? Car dans ce cas peut-être pourrais-tu prendre le Classic, te séparer de ton Touch (comme ça, ça te coute moins cher) et tu regardes tes films sur iPhone...
Enfin bon c'est toi qui voit! Pour ce qui est de convertir en 128 kbs je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose à la qualité d'écoute.


----------



## waveandalucia (3 Août 2011)

128kbps, ça risque d'être dégueulasse.
Après ça dépend des personnes et de tes écouteurs aussi mais 128kbps, c'est plutôt limite. La meilleure chose serait que tu essaye pour t'en faire ta propre idée.

Je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi, j'hésite à m'acheter un classic avec mes 110Go de musique. L'avantage est qu'a long terme, c'est un bon investissement dans le sens où pour simplement écouter ta musique, t'aura pas a racheter un baladeur avant longtemps.


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Je trouve que la conversion 128kbps n'est pas si mauvaise que cela lorsque les morceaux sont issus du catalogue d'apple (format itunes plus 256kbps) ou que l'on rip ses cds en 256kbps. C'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour économiser de l'espace sur mon iphone limité à 32Go.


----------

